# This is just to add a little humor to the week



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

For those that read my post as you know I am HD Male.So just for the fun of it this week I thought I would mess with my LD wife.
So 10 days ago I put our little bottle of motion lotion in the shower from her side of the bed.When I can home it was back in her drawer.Next day I grabbed it again and put it on the bathroom sink she put it back.Third time I put the bottle in the sheets so when she made the bed she would see it.Well I have done this five times in ten days.Last night she blew her mind and says what in the world is wrong with you.I said what??? How many times have you masterbated this week.I said I don't know why do you ask.She says My God you need help???How can you be this horny??Your'e a sick man??? But not once did she say can I help you out.Like it was my problem??


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

"I wouldn't have to if I had a good wife".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just Wondering...I'm Just Wondering if you actually read the replies to your own threads?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good question...I am wondering about it myself...as he has 2 perfectly good threads with amazing insights especially from Mr. PieceOfSky, Lady Salamander and Mrs. GettingIt..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I do get the impression that he's more interested in producing an entertaining thread on TAM than he is in actually fixing his problems.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Just wondering....I didn't get to respond to you thread earlier but I wanted to. I am a HD female but I haven't always been. I was just wondering something.... by any chance could this be a control issue between you two? Is your wife very assertive or competitive? Does she she like to have things her way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Atleast he keeps asking...its when they stop asking and give up that we failed to help them. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Just Wondering...I'm Just Wondering if you actually read the replies to your own threads?


Well of course I do,I stay right up with them.But I don't really care to debate with others thur the whole thing.And so offen by the end of all the post it has nothing to do with my post.I do value all the post and enjoy the forum.I know I times I vent a little to much depending of a mood I could be in.I so enjoy your point of view as well.And I think a little in me likes to get things started on the forum.Sometimes it gets so boring ???? I have a rather small vocabalary and don't spell very well.And at times its hard for me to write what I really feel.But I really enjoy everybody.Thanks


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

mineforever said:


> Just wondering....I didn't get to respond to you thread earlier but I wanted to. I am a HD female but I haven't always been. I was just wondering something.... by any chance could this be a control issue between you two? Is your wife very assertive or competitive? Does she she like to have things her way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is indeed a total control freak. She is in charge of everything about her. She is a very strong headed female.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Interesting....let me tell you a little story then. I was what you would call a control freak as well...my big guy and I struggled a lot in the beginning with our sex life. Basically we were sexless for the first **years (too embarrassed to say). You see I had a problem with letting him have control. Just wasn't gonna happen! Funny thing once he quit trying to control the sex life and let me contol it things changed. I still chase him around the house to this day. Just food for thought....there are some more agressive controling females in this world. Once big guy let me be me he never regreted it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> Well of course I do,I stay right up with them.But I don't really care to debate with others thur the whole thing.And so offen by the end of all the post it has nothing to do with my post.I do value all the post and enjoy the forum.I know I times I vent a little to much depending of a mood I could be in.I so enjoy your point of view as well.And I think a little in me likes to get things started on the forum.Sometimes it gets so boring ???? *I have a rather small vocabalary and don't spell very well.And at times its hard for me to write what I really feel*.But I really enjoy everybody.Thanks


Is English not your natural language? If yes, we have the same problem. English is not my natural language either. On top of that, the culture of my country is very very different with Western culture. So everything they write here, I must think 3 to 4 times before I understand it, and 3 to 4 times more before I could respond. But slowly my English improved  So I am sure you could too!


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

JW, just be glad she even equated it with sex. I think half the wives out there would just yell at you for not putting things up where they belong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

toxxik said:


> JW, just be glad she even equated it with sex. I think half the wives out there would just yell at you for not putting things up where they belong
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has no problem with masterbation.She just can't imagine someone doing it so offen.Same thing with sex with her .Is if you have a sexual event on Saturday night she can not understand how you could be horny Sunday mourning.Hell in my case maybe the little man never went down.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

john_lord_b3 said:


> Is English not your natural language? If yes, we have the same problem. English is not my natural language either. On top of that, the culture of my country is very very different with Western culture. So everything they write here, I must think 3 to 4 times before I understand it, and 3 to 4 times more before I could respond. But slowly my English improved  So I am sure you could too!


Hello John, Yes english is my natural language.I just don't use big words and Am not to complexed of a person.Rather kind of simple type of man.I get a large kick out of some people on the forum that make way to much out of a very simple deed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The more sex I have, the more I want. I usually wake up extremely horny after a night of great sex.

I like your tricks about moving the bottle. I think I'll try something like that my H.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> The more sex I have, the more I want. I usually wake up extremely horny after a night of great sex.


A lot of women have told me that.... The more they get... the more they want!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I do get the impression that he's more interested in producing an entertaining thread on TAM than he is in actually fixing his problems.


If any of us members of "Veterans of LD Wars Chapter 002" (the 002 stands for cumulative :rofl took life seriously in general, then we'd be dead and buried a long time ago.

Lucky you that your wife is so observant. I could have Sarah the intern living in our house for a week and the wife would probably *not *notice...


----------

